# Just checking in...



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

still hanging in there, still married, WH still lives with girlfriend and barely sees the girls.

His a$$ishness continues. His mom passed away last weekend and rather than call me and let me know, I found out by reading it in the obituaries in the Sunday paper. REALLY?

I cannot wait to be rid of him... it sucks.


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Glad you checked in....

so, what's been happening?


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

Why Not Be Happy? said:


> Glad you checked in....
> 
> so, what's been happening?


Not much, a bunch of motions filed, court keeps being postponed due to lawyer schedules and the like... some highlights include

My trip for work to DC, he was PISSED that I wouldn't let him come stay with the girls for the week, I had a friend stay with them. He texted me to tell me that MY BABYSITTER almost (gasp) let the girls miss the bus one day... funny coming from father of the year... not.

Then last week, my routine pap came back positive for the HPV virus... nice huh? THANKS so much Mr. Infidelity can't use a condom becasue he can't keep it up that way. 

He took my 17 yo to his place (with OW) for lunch because you know when I said the girls, he assumed I mean the younger girls only. 

On a funny note, he is freaking DEAD broke, still no job, suffering greatly, whining to the girls he doesn't have any money to do anything with them... etc. :lol:


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

lisa3girls said:


> Not much, a bunch of motions filed, court keeps being postponed due to lawyer schedules and the like... some highlights include
> 
> My trip for work to DC, he was PISSED that I wouldn't let him come stay with the girls for the week, I had a friend stay with them. He texted me to tell me that MY BABYSITTER almost (gasp) let the girls miss the bus one day... funny coming from father of the year... not.
> 
> ...


Does she want to go? What came out of her allegations of his abuse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

She went... she still wants a dad, poor kid. He denied it and they closed the case. 

She still chooses NOT to go most of the time.


----------

